# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  QIDI X-Maker Support Structures problem

## Mayhemm56

I recently purchased a QIDI X-Maker 3D printer.  My first rig is a Tevo Tarantula (Spider) that I have been using for the past 2 years.  When I print models that require support structures on the Tevo, the support material snaps off very easily making post processing and easy clean up.  This has not been my experience thus far on the X-Maker. 

 The X-Maker prints simple geometric shapes flawlessly, they look amazing.   However, when I go to print complex models, this printer takes a nose dive.   When I choose zigzag for support structure, for some reason it prints the supports such they are fuzed to all the areas where it's providing support.  It makes it nearly impossible to remove the support material without doing significant damage to the print. 

 I suspect this is a settings issue, though I'm not sure what I need to change.   I really like this printer, it would be a shame to send it back if its just settings issues.  I would appreciate any tips or advice. 

 Michael White

PS: I am having a very hard time uploading pictures, will keep at it

----------


## Mayhemm56

K, managed to get 2 photo's up.   

Added info: 
Printer: QIDI X-Maker
Slicer: I used both Simplify3D (Used the provided profile) and QIDI Slicer Professional (Expert Mode)

----------


## Roberts_Clif

It is a slicer setting, wish I could help though do not use the same slicer.

So far my choice of slicers is Cura and have used most versions and with the settings I currently have, I can easily remove the support structures on the most fragile models.

----------


## Mayhemm56

It was as I suspected a slicer issue.  When I use the slicer that QIDI provides, no matter what support structure pattern I used, the end result was support material fuzed to model I was printing.  I switched over to Simplify3D and the model w/ supports printed perfectly.  Removal of the support material was easily removed.  

I have to hand it to QIDI customer support.  They emailed me back the same day, asked that I provide them with the .stl model I was trying to print, then they printed model in their lab, and sent me back pictures of their success (kinda printed crappy for them).  I think they were using their QIDI slicer.  


At the end of the day, got it to print, even sent the profile I used in Simplify3D.   I really like this printer, like the customer service even more.  Truly a class act.!!!

----------


## Crufus

Don't know if you have contacted Qidi. They are very interested in helping with problems. Please send them a email and describe your problem. They have always helped me with any problem I have had. I have a X-Plus. All my problems have so far been self inflected by myself and I am just learning.

----------

